# S-Works Tarmac SL4 crankset options???



## zizi (Dec 25, 2011)

I have ordered a S-Works Tarmac SL4 (project black) and also have ordered the S-Works crankset (carbon spider and carbon crank arm), but just received an e-mail that the carbon spider is not possible to get until june 2013 

I am a traditional Pinarello lover and this would be my first adventure outside of Pinarello, so I was wondering what are my other options for a crankset besides S-Works!

Can I use FSA Crankset and which? I know for sure Campy Crankset is impossible to use on the SL4!

Please give me some ideas...


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

They have a "Pro" spider that is alloy. You could use that and swap it out to the carbon later on if you want. AFAIK, you can use Campy, Shimano, SRAM with the right adapters.


----------



## zizi (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks scottma, Could you explain which adaptors I would need to be able to use a Campy Crankset?


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

Not my area of expertise. Read this thread and PM the author if you have questions. I'm sure he would be happy to help.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/specialized/campy-crankset-specialized-osbb-answers-296570.html


----------

